# May 1st Family Fun Shoot - Onaping Falls Archery Club



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great time at the March Madness cause we are all geared up for May 1st for our annual Family Fun Shoot. 

We invite everyone to our home at 382 Gordon Lake Road, registration is between 9am - 10am with a shotgun start. Two rounds of 20 targets, all classes, all ages welcome -- and yes there will be mechanicals in the trails....lunch will be available and awesome prizes too!

With the nice weather here let's all go outside and play! 

If you have any questions or would like more information don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## tim dodds (Jan 5, 2009)

Al, who was the vendor in the gym at the March Madness shoot? I didn't get his name.


----------



## Bowmen1 (Oct 13, 2005)

The vendor in the gym was Jim Barber of Jim Bows Archery (705) 752-5853







tim dodds said:


> Al, who was the vendor in the gym at the March Madness shoot? I didn't get his name.


----------



## tim dodds (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

do we need rubber boots this year?


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

lastcall21 said:


> do we need rubber boots this year?


Probably more like sun screen this year Sheila.:shade:


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*All set to go.*

Due to a certain circumstance, Big Al is not able to get online and has asked me to let everyone know that tomorrow's 3D is all set to go, rain or shine.
As always it should be a fun time for everyone who participates.

Roger


----------

